# MKIV Jetta 1.8T oil pan replacement



## mkrell03 (Nov 1, 2006)

I have some questions about the oil pan replacement on a 1.8T. I am trying to figure out if i need some special allen tools for pulling the pan bolts. I have allen sockets that i use for calliper bolts and other things. Will those fit in the tight areas? 
Also, for the gasket sealant can i just use the "make a gasket" they sell at the auto parts store? it seems like its essentially what is needed. 
And one last thing. Has anyone purchased an oil pan from ebay. I am considering this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I just replaced my Oil pan 2 days ago. Really simple. No need for an allen. I used a 10mm socket with an extension to get all of them. For two of them on the Tranny side I also needed to used a swivel socket because they are on a little angle.
As for sealant I used the vw stuff. Not sure about using the other stuff. Its only like 5 bucks so why not?


----------



## viasevenvai (May 8, 2006)

yeah i used a swivel extension too.
The Bentley manual says there is a special tool made for it....go figure.
That gasket sealer stuff is easy to use. It's what is on from the factory. Just read the instructions, which say DON'T USE TOO MUCH!
it's really easy as long as you can get the bolts on the tranny side.


----------



## mkrell03 (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (viasevenvai)*

They are 10mm bolts? I was under the impression they were allen bolts. Did you use a 1/4 inch drive ratchet on the 10mm bolts? Just trying to get a nice list of tools together. 
I just purchased the ebay pan. I couldnt find any posts warning me not to. Cant really beat $70 shipped.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (mkrell03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkrell03* »_I just purchased the ebay pan. I couldnt find any posts warning me not to. Cant really beat $70 shipped. 

As long as you're motor doesn't have the hybrid pan (steel bottom rather than all aluminum) stock you should be fine.


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (mkrell03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkrell03* »_They are 10mm bolts? I was under the impression they were allen bolts. Did you use a 1/4 inch drive ratchet on the 10mm bolts? Just trying to get a nice list of tools together. 
I just purchased the ebay pan. I couldnt find any posts warning me not to. Cant really beat $70 shipped. 



Used 1/4 inch on those tranny side bolts just to have more room. I really isnt bad though.
Used 3/8's on the rest and a speed handle to make things quicker.


----------



## mkrell03 (Nov 1, 2006)

and you still needed a swivel? was it for the 1/4"?


----------



## veedubwolfsburg (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (mkrell03)*

The bolts have an allen in the center, and 10mm hex on the outside. IIRC, I did all mine with a 10mm socket, but I'm pretty sure I had to use a 1/4" drive to get the bolts up on the transmission side. Make sure you get the right sealant too.


----------



## PimpMyRide (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (veedubwolfsburg)*

Be careful getting the bolts off. If you put too much pressure on them they will snap. One of mine snapped off into the block when I did it on christmas day


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (PimpMyRide)*

you can use red RTV silicone instead of the factory sealant


----------



## mkrell03 (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for the help all.
Should be able to take this on. looks like the previous owner bottomed out at some point which just smushed the area where the drain plug it is, which caused some irregularity in the threading, which caused some idiot at Pep Boys to overtighten the drain plug and strip out the threads. 
This will be a project that may have to be done in the parking lot of the condo.


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (mkrell03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkrell03* »_Thanks for the help all.
Should be able to take this on. looks like the previous owner bottomed out at some point which just smushed the area where the drain plug it is, which caused some irregularity in the threading, which caused some idiot at Pep Boys to overtighten the drain plug and strip out the threads. 
This will be a project that may have to be done in the parking lot of the condo. 

Sounds like what happened to me. Except i'm the one who bottomed out haha.
Goodluck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hovak (Nov 7, 2003)

Looks like this is happening to everyone.....
I hit a curb last night and when I went to pull the car out of the garage this morning, there's a puddle of oil on the garage floor. I got all the bolts out but I can't break the gasket seal, what am I missing???!!??


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (hovak)*

^ a big fuggin hammer aka BFH


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: MKIV Jetta 1.8T oil pan replacement (mkrell03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkrell03* »_I have some questions about the oil pan replacement on a 1.8T. I am trying to figure out if i need some special allen tools for pulling the pan bolts. I have allen sockets that i use for calliper bolts and other things. Will those fit in the tight areas? 
Also, for the gasket sealant can i just use the "make a gasket" they sell at the auto parts store? it seems like its essentially what is needed. 
And one last thing. Has anyone purchased an oil pan from ebay. I am considering this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories

no special tool required. some of the bolts on the tranny side are a pita. its kinda hard to get it off too. well i didnt want to pry to hard for fear i would bend it. i would imagine any gasket sealant would work but i got the sealant from the factory.


----------



## RvGrnGTI (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: MKIV Jetta 1.8T oil pan replacement (velocity196)*

i learned how to change an oil pan one month after buying my car. it was the first "mod" i did to my car lol.


----------



## deezbus (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: MKIV Jetta 1.8T oil pan replacement (RvGrnGTI)*

So, when I researched on the replacement of the oil pan, the stuff about having to support the motor is a crock or is that just over engineering the solution?


----------



## razdude (Mar 5, 2009)

*Looking for an oil pan or someone who can supply one.*

I am looking for an oil pan (bottom lid) for my 2001 Wolfsburg Ed. Jetta. 
So far, the searches that I've done seem to bring up oil pans that don't look even close to my current one. 
I've a leak just above the oil plug that is very, very slow, but I don't want to chance anything. 
Any Ideas on solving my dilemma or perhaps a point in a right direction to complete my quest for a beautiful oil pan


----------



## mkrell03 (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Looking for an oil pan or someone who can supply one. (razdude)*

Just realized i never followed up on this. The replacement was very straight forward with the exception of the friggin cold weather.
I ended up not using a 1/4" swivel or ballend hex on any of those hard to reach bolts. just managed to get the 10mm socket in there on an extension enough to crack it loose then just used an allen wrench to get them out. 
The aftermarket pan fit just great. No complaints at all. Now i just gotta be sure not to get my oil changed at PepBoys or alike.


----------



## 05 Vw Gti (May 16, 2006)

Exactly what happened to me but Im the one that got it stuck on a speed bump and had to tell my passenger to get out which was a pretty big guy to make it over :laugh: Good thing was just creeping up the speed bump as figured Id barely make it over or hit. So went to do oil change and some threads came out so tightened back up but still dripping ever so slightly and dont want to replace yet until next oil change. Royal Purple 5W40 aint cheap :banghead:


----------

